
Curl is 18 years old tomorrow - donohoe
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/03/19/curl-is-18-years-old-tomorrow/
======
robertocr
[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/03/19/curl-is-18-years-
old-...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/03/19/curl-is-18-years-old-
tomorrow/) is a much more appropriate link

~~~
voltagex_
Site seems to be down now, but I wonder if dang will change the article link,
seeing as it's technically a completely different article.

[https://archive.is/atV0P](https://archive.is/atV0P) if the site responds
before archive.is times out.

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/03/19/curl-
is-18-years-old-tomorrow/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0) otherwise.

~~~
dang
We changed it. Submitted URL was
[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/03/20/curl-17-years-old-
tod...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/03/20/curl-17-years-old-
today/?oldisnew).

------
simeng
Or 18 years old today (2016)

~~~
Nux
Old enough to drink alcohol. :-)

~~~
fgandiya
Not in the US.

~~~
xorcist
Not in Afghanistan either. Is it really that important to point out?

~~~
coltonv
Well yeah. Lots of people on HN from America. Very very few live in
Afghanistan.

------
threatofrain
As a tangent, I've found httpie to be a decent curl replacement for many uses.

[https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie](https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie)

~~~
setheron
I wish there was a curl to httpie converter or it did that for you natively

~~~
jkbr
There's an issue on GitHub for this:
[https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie/issues/325](https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie/issues/325)

// author here

------
doubtfulllytrue
a billion users sounds like too many to be true

~~~
wodenokoto
I think these are indirect users. If your Android phone uses curl to download
updates or something similar, then the phone owner is a user.

------
doubtfulllytrue
a billion users? 14% of the world population??

------
jcoffland
curl is cool but I've always preferred wget.

~~~
scrollaway
wget is cool, but I've always preferred curl.

Oh boy oh boy, this conversation is productive!

~~~
jcoffland
The thing I like about wget is that I can download with 'wget <url>' and it
usually just works. With curl I need to type the file name in again and pipe
the output.

~~~
prodigal_erik
That sounds like "curl -O $URL" which writes to the current directory using
the basename of $URL.

